# New Pics - May 27, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007May27

The baby lovebirds are in this series ..

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

They are all so darned cute!!!  

Looks like you have a fancy-feet pigeon.

Loved the pidgie babies and the moms all snuggled in. Looks like they are very protective.

When I see pictures of those little baby birds, I always wonder how in the world they ever get grown up, they are so small and helpless. Mom and Dad? must be so proud. Hope you didn't lose too much blood getting the babies out for pictures. 
Congratulations on the new additions -- all of them!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Nice set of pictures....

That's a great picture of the "Moms," The new pigeon is very beautiful,
and those baby Lovebirds are scary tiny....good luck with them. The parents are beautiful.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How tiny they are....LOL
Have fun with them, they all do grow up too quickly.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

Looks like a West of England tumbler to me. Pretty bird.

The hens on the squeakers are a riot. What fun you are going to have watching that pair take care of the babies. I especially like the dual sitting. I had a pair of hens raise chicks once, but they took turns as if they were a mixed couple.

I can't even imagine trying to pick up one of those little love birds. They are adorable. Have any more hatched from the egg pile?

Margarret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

As always, fabulous pictures. Love the baby pictures ans especially love pictures of mon 1 & 2. Too cute.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking everyone. Mom 1 and Mom 2 do usually take turns sitting on the babies just like a male/female pair would. I guess they each just wanted their own baby for a little bit this morning.  

There are only the two lovebird babies at this point. I doubt that any of the other eggs will hatch.

Thanks for the ID on the new pigeon, Margarret! 

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW I love the new pigeon its soo cute along with the other 2 moms 

I have two pigeons that look like your new one only with shorter feathers on there feet 

Heres mine


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW!! That's a very pretty bird, Michael! What breed do you think it is. My new one is almost certainly a West Of England Tumbler.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Okie Dokie ..*

Mom 1 has her baby under her .. Mom 2 has her baby under her .. perhaps I've been seeing things lately .. it now appears that EACH Mom will have A BABY ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How delightful, Terry! Never a dull moment at your place!!

That Tumbler is one beautiful bird!

And those Lovebirds babies sooooo tiny! I hope all goes well! Sure will be looking forward to updates!

Thanks again, for some great pics!

Love, Hugs & Scritches to all!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

And now there are three baby lovebirds! The latest one hatched sometime last night. There is a big size difference in the babies as the oldest one is now four days old. Still two eggs that are being incubated .. guess I was very wrong to ASSume that there would be no more hatchings .. 

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

That is cool, mine is a breed of tumblers not sure which one yet but He has escaped and done flips in the air along with his wife too. But there not supose to be out because there white. 

I am incubating 9 peacock eggs and 3 phesant eggs

the 9 peacock eggs came from a pair of white peacocks and the phesants at lady armherst's


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The photo of the two devoted moms is totally precious! So glad they agreed to raise those babies. 

What tiny little lovebirds - look how delicate their toes are!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I saw the picture briefly this AM before the two 4 year old twins got outta bed and all hell broke loose!! LOL
Those tiny little lovebirds are just the cutest..........I sure hope they will be ok. 
And if they are..........what ARE you going to do with all of them??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking Michael, Terri, and Renee. I will simply keep the lovebirds as pets .. what's a few more when you have as many as I already do?  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Sad News - Lost One Of The Pigeon Babies*

I'm very sad to report that one of Ptero and Jewel's babies that were being fostered by Mom 1 and Mom 2 died during the night. I found it off to the side of the cage this morning. The crop was full and there was no sign of injury or anything, so I don't know what happened. The remaining baby seems to be doing fine.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm really sorry to read about the baby dying. Hope the other one does well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am addding my condolences too, Terry! I sure hope the other baby will have no problems! What a shock when all seemed to be going so well!

LOVE, HUGS and COMFORTING THOUGHTS!

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost one of the pigeon babies under Moms1 & 2. You really are having a stress week! Seems like when the difficulties come they do it in a bunch. Hopefully if the last little parrot is going to hatch it will do it soon.

Virtual hugs,

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone. It's been a bit rough around here of late.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,


I'm so sorry to hear that one of Ptero and Jewel's babies died. I will be sending good thoughts for the other one.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the baby Terry........it's always sad to see a little life slip away. Hugs coming your way...........


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, so sorry your baby didn't make it. I know that repetition doesn't make it any easier. Please remember that you tremendously increase the odds for all of these animals.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear that your baby bird died. Im sure it went off to a better place. And im sure it will miss you as much as you miss it if not more


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again, everyone. Things seem to be settling down at least a little bit. The remaining baby of Ptero and Jewel seems to be thriving with Mom 1 and Mom 2. The three little lovebirds are also doing well. Little #4 is a scrappy little one and seems to be managing to get fed pretty well on its own. I'm still checking and watching carefully though .. worried grandma that I am.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well the lovebirds are nice, but I still like the pigeons better. That white one reminds me of my Shelley which I haven't seen lately. (Probably gone  ) The two pigeons caring for the babies, I like that pic. They're rumped up together tight like that. It's kind of cute.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I'm sorry for your losses and hope that the remaining babies will continue to well.

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry its been a while but you know that bird I liked lol some one came into my work with on only its all black no white and it looks identical to yours but some of its feet feathers are clipped


----------

